# Sanyo DP42849 Flicker Black Screen Random



## mibeal (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi all,

I've had this Sanyo DP42489 42" tv for about 6 months and recently it does this weird black flicker while watching something it goes to black and then right back to the picture. It's almost like the tv is switching between resolutions sometimes it happens once and quits, other times will do it constantly for a few minutes up to like 10 minutes. It's completley random happens on hd channels and non hd channels. Im not sure if its the tv, the dvr box (scientific Atlantica 8300hd thru time warner) or HDMI cables possibly (I bought them off ebay for rather cheap)

Any ideas?

Thanks,

Mike


----------

